# Just want to say thank you for the Halloween Forum...



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

I heartily agree. I come here a couple times a day just to see what people are chatting about and planning. I really enjoy it! Thanks HF and everybody! I would be really lonely without this place. 
Too lonely. Creepily alone...not brushing my hair, dressing only in costume, having tea with my Bucky Skeleton, paper mache' ing a pumpkin at midnight, etc.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> Too lonely. Creepily alone...not brushing my hair, dressing only in costume, having tea with my Bucky Skeleton, paper mache' ing a pumpkin at midnight, etc.


Even _with_ the forum, I come dangerously close to being that way

I love it here, too The majority of members are very respectful and it is like one big family. I don't fit in anywhere much, and it's nice to not be looked down on and treated like a freak for a change.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hollow said:


> I heartily agree. I come here a couple times a day just to see what people are chatting about and planning. I really enjoy it! Thanks HF and everybody! I would be really lonely without this place.
> Too lonely. Creepily alone...not brushing my hair, dressing only in costume, having tea with my Bucky Skeleton, paper mache' ing a pumpkin at midnight, etc.


*Uh hmmmm - I consider myself (frequently) well groomed, brightly dressed (the pointy witch shoes are easy to slip into) and even, at times, fun company. So am I supposed to just ignore my Bucky when he asks me for cream and sugar? *


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Even _with_ the forum, I come dangerously close to being that way
> 
> I love it here, too The majority of members are very respectful and it is like one big family. I don't fit in anywhere much, and it's nice to not be looked down on and treated like a freak for a change.


Yep, yep, and yep! I don't thing you are a freak, Garthgoyle. And if you are a freak, I am a freak just like you, so we are freaks together! (But don't get freaky together! That's a huge difference!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Uh hmmmm - I consider myself (frequently) well groomed, brightly dressed (the pointy witch shoes are easy to slip into) and even, at times, fun company. So am I supposed to just ignore my Bucky when he asks me for cream and sugar? *


Too fun! Bucky's are a girl's best friend!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL,, I too love this place,, where else can you get Bucky humor in January,, too funny, Susie!! 
in the so called real world , alot of folks think I am the wacky Halloween lady,, love that here I can get excited and carried away cuz I have a great idea for a prop,,, etc,,, so even if I don't post all the time,, I am here at least a couple of times a day,,,,, 
Garth,, you are so not a freak,,,, between here and face book, think you are a entertaining. thoughtful,, interesting guy!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Bahahaha!!!!! I love you guys!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Awww, you guys & gals are great! Thanks to all that make this a great place to come and hang around...and feed my addiction.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

hollow said:


> Yep, yep, and yep! I don't thing you are a freak, Garthgoyle. And if you are a freak, I am a freak just like you, so we are freaks together! (But don't get freaky together! That's a huge difference!)


Ah, I knew the other freaks were around here somewhere 

Halloween Forum: THE place for freaks.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dark Passenger said:


> Ah, I knew the other freaks were around here somewhere
> 
> Halloween Forum: THE place for freaks.


Whose kidding who? The so-called "normal" people are the real freaks out there.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> Yep, yep, and yep! I don't thing you are a freak, Garthgoyle. And if you are a freak, I am a freak just like you, so we are freaks together! (But don't get freaky together! That's a huge difference!)


Thank you, hollow



bethene said:


> in the so called real world , alot of folks think I am the wacky Halloween lady,, love that here I can get excited and carried away cuz I have a great idea for a prop,,, etc,,, so even if I don't post all the time,, I am here at least a couple of times a day,,,,,
> Garth,, you are so not a freak,,,, between here and face book, think you are a entertaining. thoughtful,, interesting guy!!!!!!


Yep, I think that most of us can relate. It's difficult to find anyone around this locality who gets as excited about the holiday as I do. The heck with sports; I want to watch horror movies and talk Halloween

Thanks for the compliment, bethene



Dark Passenger said:


> Ah, I knew the other freaks were around here somewhere


Really, you had to look?!



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Whose kidding who? The so-called "normal" people are the real freaks out there.


I heartily agree, RHC.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate it here...too many freaks and it's all about Halloween this and Halloween that....don't you people have lives? 

So freaks, which should I go with for the lightorama...Hell's Bells, Marilyn's Sweet Dreams, Marilyn's This is Halloween, Donovan's Season of the Witch or Van Halen's Runnin with the Devil? Already have Thriller, Enter Sandman, Thunderstruck, toccata en fueg, and the Undertaker's theme.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I vote _This is Halloween_, followed closely by _Hell's Bells_, Scatterbrains. As for wrestlers' entrances, Undertaker's theme is _very_ fitting, so good choice You may want to also consider Kane's intro, as well as Mankind's.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I vote _This is Halloween_, followed closely by _Hell's Bells_, Scatterbrains. As for wrestlers' entrances, Undertaker's theme is _very_ fitting, so good choice You may want to also consider Kane's intro, as well as Mankind's.



I'll probably just stick with the Undertakers as far as rasslin goes...altough adding Kane's pyrotechnics would spice things up


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I'll probably just stick with the Undertakers as far as rasslin goes...altough adding Kane's pyrotechnics would spice things up


For sure. If any TOTers were to give you a hard time, you would just have to make an example of one and the rest would learn in a hurry...


----------



## El Cucuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Love this forum too, thank you.
Scatterbrains, this freak is partial to Tocca and fugue or how 'bout Iron Maiden number of the beast?


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

This place is great! I've always been pretty "mainstream" and very girly (I was Miss Teen Colorado back in the day), but I've also always had a secret gothic side and Halloween obsession (as well as a secret ******* side, but that's a whole other story ). This forum allows for the freak flag to fly freely. Proud of your Halloween prop that you built in January and want to show it off? Go right ahead! Need an opinion on a very minor aesthetic choice that non-Halloween lovers could care less about? You'll probably get several. It's just the perfect environment for creativity and camaraderie.

Scatterbrains - I second Garth's choices for This is Halloween and then Hell's Bells. I don't think I've ever seen Hell's Bells on the lightorama and I think it would be amazing!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Who are you calling a Freak? I'm a Weirdo! Hey, I write supernatural and Halloween fiction all year long. Does that qualify?  And if you're looking for additional year-round inspiration, check out my thread "Halloween Room." Dedicated to those brave enough to have some Halloween decor somewhere out in the house 365. Always looking for some new pics, so post away!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Meh, I like girly girls!  Fanatic levels and/or excessively so...not so much.  

Mainstream, I am most definitely not, although I don't have issues with those that are. Eclectic, definitely! I was the always ahead of the curve guy. I'd find something of interest to me, love it, and be bored by it by the time it came around to being mainstream. eg: Punk, metal, hardcore, bass, & hip-hop (hate rap though), I was into before nearly anyone I knew of. Then I just got bored with guitars as a whole...except for Spanish guitar which I still love. 

So, then I discovered the various forms of electronic music back in the middle 80's. Well...being a drummer with a fascination for jazz styled break beats, yeah I've been stuck on that ever since.  After the military, got back into dj'ing on the side,and ended up getting picked up by a local radio group. Which in turn was bought out by a growing (at the time. Now it's the 2nd largest broadcast radio group in the country), where I ended up as the production manager for the 6 station cluster they have here. Corporate radio? Yeah, not for me...I'm an underground kind of guy. After a couple years of that mess, I had to leave. It's a very cut throat environment, and I absolutely detest 2 faced backstabbing. Which is the everyday, normal modus operandi in big broadcast entities (and many a big business), dirty tactics rule the day. :/

I'm a pretty easy going, straight talking sort. I mean what I say, and say what I mean type. If I give praise, it's because I'm impressed, and conversely the opposite applies. One that believes in being true to oneself, and values unquestionable loyalty to those that are worthy of such. Unfortunately, I have yet to run across anyone irl that can be bothered to do the same. That glimmer of insight, is why I know "normal" to be all wrong. Because the norm, is anything but that. The norm should be called: distinctly abnormal. They lack depth, to the point where they couldn't touch bottom in a puddle of pee. All the while wishing for someone to give them those very same qualities, whilst doing the exact opposite. What defines crazy? That. Doing the same, over & over, and expecting a different result when you know how it ends. Not born of a guess, but by knowledge delivered by experience. 

Before one mistakes that for a condescending tone, let me tell you, no. It is a lament, a sadness in my heart for the world as a whole. Not because they haven't seen, but instead because they refuse to look at, or acknowledge what they know is truth.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Meh, I like girly girls!  Fanatic levels and/or excessively so...not so much.
> 
> I'm a pretty easy going, straight talking sort. I mean what I say, and say what I mean type. If I give praise, it's because I'm impressed, and conversely the opposite applies. One that believes in being true to oneself, and values unquestionable loyalty to those that are worthy of such. Unfortunately, I have yet to run across anyone irl that can be bothered to do the same. That glimmer of insight, is why I know "normal" to be all wrong. Because the norm, is anything but that. The norm should be called: distinctly abnormal. They lack depth, to the point where they couldn't touch bottom in a puddle of pee. All the while wishing for someone to give them those very same qualities, whilst doing the exact opposite. What defines crazy? That. Doing the same, over & over, and expecting a different result when you know how it ends. Not born of a guess, but by knowledge delivered by experience.
> 
> Before one mistakes that for a condescending tone, let me tell you, no. It is a lament, a sadness in my heart for the world as a whole. Not because they haven't seen, but instead because the refuse to look at, or acknowledge what they know is truth.


So, we're putting in plugs for ourselves now? Is this the next dating thread? If so, I prefer more of a 'tomboy' type

I agree with you very much, Raven's Hollow. The majority of people are so narrow-minded and short-sighted that if anyone deviates _slightly_ from the supposed 'norm', they will be the first to snub them, then say that, despite their actions, they are tolerant of others' differences


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> So, we're putting in plugs for ourselves now? Is this the next dating thread? If so, I prefer more of a 'tomboy' type
> 
> I agree with you very much, Raven's Hollow. The majority of people are so narrow-minded and short-sighted that if anyone deviates _slightly_ from the supposed 'norm', they will be the first to snub them, then say that, despite their actions, they are tolerant of others' differences



ROFLMAO!!!!!! Huh-elllll no!  Lol! I have no time for that sort of thing, after the train wreck that my ex was.  Make no mistake though, if I ever marry again, it'll be to my tried & true best friend. Problem being, I haven't met her yet. 

Yeah, I hear you. People lack vision & perspective. Me? I'm straight, & not narrow.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha you guys are great! I love this forum too.  My bf tends to listen to me when I go off on halloween but he doesnt really get as excited as I would like haha. I do always have my little black cat, Wednesday, who lends an ear, but I dont really think she understands what I say most of the time lol 
So thanks all you guys for letting me vent and feel appreciated! Haha


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> So, we're putting in plugs for ourselves now? Is this the next dating thread?


That was a fun thread


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

All this talk about us freaks reminds me of a Ned Flanders quote from Homega Man: You know, I don't see any reason why freaks and norms can't get along.

I don't know that I completely agree with mutant Flanders, though, it depends on which norms I'm dealing with, preferably one at a time.

And if this were a dating thread, I would've been too mortified to comment in the first place


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> That was a fun thread


Yes, it was



Dark Passenger said:


> All this talk about us freaks reminds me of a Ned Flanders quote from Homega Man: You know, I don't see any reason why freaks and norms can't get along.
> 
> I don't know that I completely agree with mutant Flanders, though, it depends on which norms I'm dealing with, preferably one at a time.
> 
> And if this were a dating thread, I would've been too mortified to comment in the first place


I like that quote (it's like MLK's "Dream", only tailored for here). Coexisting is a noble idea, but the sad thing is that there is never going to be _world_ peace when people from each individual country can't even get along with one another.

It wasn't _just_ a dating thread; that one was like "Let's Talk", with members talking about anything and everything (really, spouting gibberish the majority of the time), but the goal was to get to know each other better and wind up meeting someone (went well in all cases, needless to say)


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL I love you guys. And I love Halloween Forum.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I hear you, stormygirl84. This place is easy to love, and how many things can anyone really say that about?

I agree with you, Garth (or is it Mr. Goyle?), world peace isn't going to happen, but I've seen some norms open their eyes to the greatness of freaks, so that's something. I really like that I'm the freak of my family; I have so much competition around here


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Awwwww Stormy... *Swoons* <3 <3 <3  

Idk guys, I think the chances of world peace are pretty good. Before you go off thinking that I'm being way to optimistic, I'm thinking after the global thermonuclear war... Plenty of world peace then, at least. I'm pretty sure cockroaches get along very well! Lol!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Awwwww Stormy... *Swoons* <3 <3 <3
> 
> Idk guys, I think the chances of world peace are pretty good. Before you go off thinking that I'm being way to optimistic, I'm thinking after the global thermonuclear war... Plenty of world peace then, at least. I'm pretty sure cockroaches get along very well! Lol!


Yours is a kind of optimism I could actually get behind


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like it here too. and the singles thread was fun. let's talk is more appropriatly titled. let's face it, the singles thread survived because of us married folks. anyway, where else can you ask for ideas, and they are given to the depth. obviously by my # of posts, i'm here a lot. see you guys all over the place.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> I agree with you, Garth (or is it Mr. Goyle?), world peace isn't going to happen, but I've seen some norms open their eyes to the greatness of freaks, so that's something. I really like that I'm the freak of my family; I have so much competition around here


Either works 

I'm glad to hear that you have seen some become more accepting. Unfortunately, I can't really say the same. It's funny how quite a few 'norms' love the Halloween decorations that we put out, yet they think otherwise the rest of the year about us so-called 'freaks' 

I agree, and I wouldn't change for anyone.



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Idk guys, I think the chances of world peace are pretty good. Before you go off thinking that I'm being way too optimistic, I'm thinking after the global thermonuclear war... Plenty of world peace then, at least. I'm pretty sure cockroaches get along very well! Lol!


I'm inclined to agree with you



hallorenescene said:


> let's face it, the singles thread survived because of us married folks.


Yeah, yeah. Married, singles, were-singles (new type of monster?), you name it...


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I just wanted to say I'm really glad I found the forum and you guys. My husband and family still give me (jokingly) a hard time about being "obsessed" with Halloween. I'm not sure why I'm so attracted to Halloween, but I am, and it makes me happy. I've lived my life trying to please others for way too long, and I've finally realized I have to make myself happy. If Halloween makes me happy then I'll continue to work on Halloween projects in January no matter what kind of "obsessed" comments I might get. You notice the snotty quotation marks I put on obsessed? That's a word I hear too often from most other people (of course, not here) about my passion for the holiday. I'm a well educated, adult, mature woman, who can tell the difference between passionate and obsessed. It's just one of my pet peeves. I'm passionate about a lot of things besides Halloween. I don't get a lot of flack for those hobbies. Now I'm all revved up for no reason.....Geez, alright, sorry for the ranting and raving. What was I talking about? Oh yeah, thankful for the place to come and share ideas and talk with other people who understand me. Thanks guys and gals for a great Halloween forum (and letting me go off on tangents!)


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Go ahead Boo, no worries about ranting about "them" calling it an "obsession". *hugs* I think it's perfectly reasonable to be annoyed at people who cast a skewed eye over those whose hobby is Halloween. While I do give the other holidays their due diligence, the distinct lack of creativity available is why All Hallow's Eve is my holiday of choice. I won't even go into the x-mas holiday "cheer" that you find every where you look, around that time of year. Bleh! I'm happy that people aren't like that around Halloween! You may even call it a much more civilized holiday because...I never hear as many thank you's as on that one night.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love Halloween Forum! The people are great and funny too and we are always there to help each other in our time of needs or ideas.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I think fans of Halloween are picked on unfairly at times. Many of us are sports fans, but would someone be quite as judged if their rec room, vehicles, and half their casual clothing is all based on their love for a single team? And yes, I see it all the time. I don't see how that's any weirder or more acceptable, to be honest. Or people collecting hundreds of one type of item (dolls, albums, movies, plush toys, puzzles)? Whatever makes you happy, I say, and I don't see it as being any different than someone else's more "mainstream" hobby. It's all in good spirit, harmless, and can be not only mentally but physically challenging when you think about it. Keeping the mind and body actively focused on something productive is a great thing for your overall health and wellness. Go weirdoes!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*While I must chime in here on this thread! I for one AM a true addict and definitely need/use my 12 step program! Every month I make sure to do something Halloween orientated(hence my 12 steps... ). But the HF is a great place to establish new ideas, friends and general love for the holiday's online community. We here often love visiting regularly, maybe daily or monthly but you know the Halloween Forum is always here for you to bring that great spirit anytime of year! I appreciate all the mods and Larry for keeping this place an amazing resource and place to just come hang out! Thanks to all! So I raise my glass to ya and says cheers to all my fellow HF extended family! 
*


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Garth, maybe I've seen more accepting norms because here in the Bay Area, the norms and the freaks grow up in the same neighborhoods, so our norms are more used to us freaks Perhaps the solution to your dilemma is that Michigan needs more norm-freak integration

Boobear, I think a lot of us around here understand your annoyance at being called obsessed, and Mr. Melniczek made a great point about what sports fans do without getting condescended to like Halloween lovers often do. My landlord and his buddies spent most of the afternoon shouting and jumping up and down on his deck watching football today, and I doubt anyone thinks they're unhinged. Their fun was harmless, and so are the things that Halloween lovers do. I have an ex-boss who still thinks that there's something wrong with me because I don't like that other holiday. Yes, I have things wrong with me, but not liking a holiday isn't one of them.

Cheers to you, too, ter ran, and to all those responsible for this forum's greatness


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> Hey Garth, maybe I've seen more accepting norms because here in the Bay Area, the norms and the freaks grow up in the same neighborhoods, so our norms are more used to us freaks Perhaps the solution to your dilemma is that Michigan needs more norm-freak integration


Here, preps and thugs abound When it gets closer to Halloween this year, I'm intending to go to some haunted houses and hayrides in full-fledged freak mode; heck, I may even do so at some stores, and I don't mean _just_ Halloween ones


Excellent points made. I have never understood the reasoning behind an obsession with certain things, like sports or Christmas, being considered 'acceptable', yet a passion for Halloween is 'unhealthy' My uncle has an entire room crammed with NASCAR memorabilia, yet _that_ is rational?!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

NASCAR? Rational??? that's a good one. Nascar is one of those chicken or egg things like which came first: the racing or the alcohol?

As for sports, I am always wearing Husker gear....GO BIG RED!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

The only rationality behind NASCAR is: it's easy to follow for those low on the brain cell count, or drunk.  While I do love fast cars & racing, my tastes tend to run in more refined circles. Like rally's, hillclimb's (think Pike's Peak, not Bubba trying to get up a hill in the 4 x 4), F-1, GT's, & prototypes. Driving > watching.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love this forum.The people on here are the best!!!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know anything about Nascar except that guys drive race cars around in circles fast. It sounds like a freakish thing to do, but not in a fun way that would involve lovely things like black nail polish and guyliner.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Dark Passenger said:


> Hmm, I don't know anything about Nascar except that guys drive race cars around in circles fast. It sounds like a freakish thing to do, but not in a fun way that would involve lovely things like black nail polish and guyliner.


One month 'til the Daytona 500! Woo-Hoo! Can't wait! 

I love this forum, too. I check in at least twice a day.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm here cuz I just wanted to build a scarecrow.

I built one. Hell, I built two. Kinda.

For some reason I'm still here.

You people are bad for me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

in halloween language, we are bad to the bone, for you. lol.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> Hmm, I don't know anything about Nascar except that guys drive race cars around in circles fast. It sounds like a freakish thing to do, but not in a fun way that would involve lovely things like black nail polish and guyliner.


You nailed it, Dark Passenger



DaveintheGrave said:


> One month 'til the Daytona 500! Woo-Hoo! Can't wait!


Even if you _do_ enjoy NASCAR, your love of Halloween redeems you, Dave



GhostTown said:


> I'm here cuz I just wanted to build a scarecrow.
> 
> I built one. Hell, I built two. Kinda.
> 
> ...


For some reason, huh? Don't sound so enthused, GT...



hallorenescene said:


> in halloween language, we are bad to the bone, for you. lol.


Some of us more than others


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> One month 'til the Daytona 500! Woo-Hoo! Can't wait!
> 
> I love this forum, too. I check in at least twice a day.


 Everyone's allowed a couple of bad habits, we still love ya anyway.  Only a couple of times? I pop in at least 3-4 times daily 




GhostTown said:


> I'm here cuz I just wanted to build a scarecrow.
> 
> I built one. Hell, I built two. Kinda.
> 
> ...



I didn't do nothing, and you can't prove anything. You ain't got *me* on tape! Lol! 

Besides, you can't see me. I'm wearing camouflage!  




hallorenescene said:


> in halloween language, we are bad to the bone, for you. lol.



Kinda like Dark Passenger, we're only 88% bad


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*" We are not really bad - we are just drawn ( and quartered) that way!" 

So - I can keep Halloween Radio link open and on all day - so even when I am not at my puter reading and posting - I am "connected" !! If I ever get my own smart phone - I will listen all the time via 4G ( is the G for Ghouls?)

*


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Garthgoyle said:


> Even if you _do_ enjoy NASCAR, your love of Halloween redeems you, Dave





Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Everyone's allowed a couple of bad habits, we still love ya anyway.


Thanks, Garthgoyle and Raven's Hollow! 
It would be hard to live in this town and NOT be into racing. We do have the dual drag strip close by too!

I'll admit NASCAR isn't as much fun as it used to be. Too many multi-car teams and young cookie-cutter drivers that all look the same. 
I really just like the Daytona 500 race. It's like going to the Super Bowl, compared to all the other races.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a car guy who loves racing. I had to give up on Nascar though. It has nothing to do with racing cars any more, and everything to do with being a drama packed soap opera trying to sell you _anything_ from a company with enough money to pay for a sponsorship.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am so proud of our community. The members here are really good people. The projects created by our members are jaw dropping! Thank YOU all for making this the place to be.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave, That makes me miss Atl. a lot! 2 drag strips in easy driving distance, Road Atlanta, a couple of dirt tracks, and Atlanta Motor Speedway ofc. Not to mention the greatest motor sport, super-sized cathedral on the entire east coast, VIR being w/in reasonable driving range... 

Most of all, I miss chasing "The Dragon", a.k.a. "Deal's Gap", a.k.a. "The Gap", a.k.a. "US129". 318 turns in 11 miles of mountain road, some of the most dangerous roadway in this country. Ranging up to an elevation peak of greater than 6k feet. The Dragon eats people. It's actually pretty intense all the way from Dahlonega, GA...nearly all the way to Tapoco, NC when one takes the roads less traveled.

There is little in the world like the visceral experience of ripping around those corners with 300' + drop off's, just feet from where your tires are howling at the very limit of adhesion! 

Yeah, I'm a car guy too GhostTown  


@ Larry: No sir, thank you for providing an outstanding place for us to come together. Thank you for all that you and the staff do. It is so very much appreciated!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Thanks, Garthgoyle and Raven's Hollow!
> It would be hard to live in this town and NOT be into racing. We do have the dual drag strip close by too!
> 
> I'll admit NASCAR isn't as much fun as it used to be. Too many multi-car teams and young cookie-cutter drivers that all look the same.
> I really just like the Daytona 500 race. It's like going to the Super Bowl, compared to all the other races.


Not a problem

How you mentioned the cookie-cutter drivers, that is _exactly_ how I feel about American Idol. I can't stand the lack of diversity. I know that has _nothing_ to do with this thread, but I had to get that in



larry said:


> The members here are really good people.


Wow, have we ever got Larry hoodwinked...

Glad to be a part of the forum. Thanks, too, to you and all of the mods for your work keeping it going smoothly


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, as a group we rock! Many thanks to all the members that make this such an enjoyable place to "hang" out (sorry, visions of nooses dancing in my head!). The creativity, resourcefulness, kindness, willingness to help, joviality, (I could go on ....) demonstrated by all is what brings us all back time and again. I've seen other haunt forums which, while having their redeeming qualities, don't seem to be as inviting. There seems to be a real thread of companionship here that gnaws at our souls (in a good way!) to return us denizens here to our place of comfort.

As I'm sure we all have, I must give great Thanks to Larry and his cohorts for providing us this place to gather together. A great job done indeed! Keep up the great work!

Well, I think I've used up my "warm & fuzzies" quota for the day (or is that decade?). On to more chilling events ...... (insert "Halloween" theme song here as I slink off into the shadows  )

*HAPPY HAUNTING TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!*


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I join last year and have picked up some great information since. I have learned to detail my props correctly and have created some new ones with the information on this site. Great job guys keep it up because......................WE AIN'T RIGHT !!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I like it here because you people are much nicer to me than the crazy ladies on the cat forums.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> I like it here because you people are much nicer to me than the crazy ladies on the cat forums.


What, the word 'crazy' didn't tell you all that you needed to know, GT?!

I used to belong to some other forums, too. I gave up on them, mainly because I grew tired of the rampant elitism/cliques (I had enough of that BS in school...), and this is currently the only one that I am active at. The atmosphere here is _entirely_ different, in a _very_ good way. Love you guys and gals


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a over zealous bonified cat crazy FREAK! I spoil the hell outta my cats. I thought maybe a good place to discuss my little obsession would be on a cat forum, with other cat freaks. 

Turns out other cat freaks have personalities that clash with mine. It saddens me, really. 

But I won't give up on them! There has to be someone in the dark, dust bunny laden corners of those kitty forums somewhere who might understand the placement of my words!!!

I gotta have more than one forum to beat up on. They go to slow for me during their respective off-seasons other wise. 

This one has become my home base though, and when I finally get moving on my '12 props and what not I'll likely only have time for this place.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cats eh? Why Ghost Town, you little devil!  Glad to hear I'm not the only one with a feline appreciation complex! My wife had a few when I met her, then we had more, and so it goes. It must have made an impression on me when the cat I had as a child chose me as her family fave. 

Cats are awesome.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't get me going '78. I'll turn this love fest into a cat picture thread and be banned from this forum by late afternoon!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I love cats too. I am down to owning three, but I just bought one that looks mummified to use in my Halloween Cemetery...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol! Speaking of cats, despite what some may think when reading my sig (Which is meant in jest ofc). Cats? I haz them...or is that the other way around? They haz me?  


Something I ran across years ago on the interwebz, which still makes me howl with laughter: http://ask.metafilter.com/106961/Not-buying-this-cats-are-clean-nonsense

Obviously written by a true animal person, but man...true to form, it hit a discordant note with many.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey FAMILY!!!!! We are the norm and the others are freaks.... 
I do thank ALL of you for inspiration and making it ok to LOVE halloween. Its a running joke at work, They bring things to me a ask what I would make or do this this........ then i think for a second about all of ya'll and come up with something cool and they just turn and walk away shaking their heads.
I had to clean out the garage so I could have a workshop for the props I need to make. You peeps are all amazing in your props and ideas and I also visit everyday just to see whats new in the world.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Speaking of cats, despite what some may think when reading my sig (Which is meant in jest ofc). Cats? I haz them...or is that the other way around? They haz me?
> 
> RHC, I always get a chuckle out of your sig!  I don't know about you but my cats have me pretty well trained by now!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Something I ran across years ago on the interwebz, which still makes me howl with laughter: http://ask.metafilter.com/106961/Not-buying-this-cats-are-clean-nonsense
> 
> Obviously written by a true animal person, but man...true to form, it hit a discordant note with many.


That is hilarious, as are quite a few of the responses At the other end of the spectrum, some of the folks need to pull their heads out of their behinds and learn to laugh a little

Sorry for helping to turn this into the newest incarnation of "Let's Talk"


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Back on track.......

I love you guys.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> Back on track.......
> 
> I love you guys.


"I've said it before, and I'll say it again... Man, I love being a turtle!!"

Yep, this place rocks.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

halloweeny78 said:


> RHC, I always get a chuckle out of your sig!  I don't know about you but my cats have me pretty well trained by now!


Affirmative, and I'm not sure which myself.  




Garthgoyle said:


> That is hilarious, as are quite a few of the responses At the other end of the spectrum, some of the folks need to pull their heads out of their behinds and learn to laugh a little
> 
> Sorry for helping to turn this into the newest incarnation of "Let's Talk"


OMG! I said the exact same thing the first time I read it! Well, maybe not quite as nicely.  No worries mate, it's an enjoyable thread. Mostly because of the "Let's Talk" feature.




GhostTown said:


> Back on track.......
> 
> I love you guys.


Same back atcha!  




Garthgoyle said:


> ...Yep, this place rocks.



No doubt!

Also, pay no attention if I'm acting a little off. I broke a wisdom tooth earlier and have a/an exposed nerve(s?). Consider this: me, under extreme amounts of pain. :/ Dental appointment in the a.m. Yay?!?


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Have to admit I have been pretty surprised at the twists and turns this thread has taken as I have followed the responses to my original post...but just one more reason that I continue to be amazed at what this forum offers--a little something for everyone and all posted in the nicest, most informative, (and often funniest) ways possible.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

So you are sawing it isn't wrong that I have a clay monster head drying on my kitchen table, a paper mache skull on the coffee table, and a full size witch in a rocker in my den waiting to be taken to the attic??? I love you guys!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> OMG! I said the exact same thing the first time I read it! Well, maybe not quite as nicely.  No worries mate, it's an enjoyable thread. Mostly because of the "Let's Talk" feature.
> 
> Also, pay no attention if I'm acting a little off. I broke a wisdom tooth earlier and have a/an exposed nerve(s?). Consider this: me, under extreme amounts of pain. :/ Dental appointment in the a.m. Yay?!?


Good. Glad to hear it

No, no difference noticed Really, I hope that you feel better, RHC.



Minshe said:


> Have to admit I have been pretty surprised at the twists and turns this thread has taken as I have followed the responses to my original post...but just one more reason that I continue to be amazed at what this forum offers--a little something for everyone and all posted in the nicest, most informative, (and often funniest) ways possible.


Yeah, we're all over the map... Bet you didn't expect it to become one of the most popular new threads, did you?



chinclub said:


> So you are saying it isn't wrong that I have a clay monster head drying on my kitchen table, a paper mache skull on the coffee table, and a full size witch in a rocker in my den waiting to be taken to the attic??? I love you guys!!!


It is _terribly_ wrong!! Really, most here are undercover government agents who pop in to make sure that the 'freaks' are all safely contained and tucked away from the rest of humanity


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> No, no difference noticed Really, I hope that you feel better, RHC.


Thanks! Actually, I do already.  The nerves are dying rather quickly, it's still very sore though. I know the dentist will be surprised being that I lost 1/2 of it. The earlier pluralized assessment of "nerves" was correct. 




Garthgoyle said:


> It is _terribly_ wrong!! Really, most here are undercover government agents who pop in to make sure that the 'freaks' are all safely contained and tucked away from the rest of humanity


Not me! My guvment service was finished in many, many moons ago. There is nothing that could convince me to go back to working for those....*ahem*...<<sarcasm deleted>>...people.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I like it here because you people are much nicer to me than the crazy ladies on the cat forums.


I might just be a crazy cat lady someday, and I'll be nice to you. I'm halfway there, but I don't think my landlord will let me have a pet besides my dog.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

RHC, good luck with the tooth.

All over the map? Yup. Goes well with my scattered (shattered?) mind.

And it's true, you can just feel the love here ....... no, wait, that might just be my meds kicking in ...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

halloweeny78 said:


> RHC, good luck with the tooth.
> 
> All over the map? Yup. Goes well with my scattered (shattered?) mind.
> 
> And it's true, you can just feel the love here ....... no, wait, that might just be my meds kicking in ...



Lol! Thanks, but it's going to have to wait. 0.0 @ the price of a root canal! I had to go & get dental insurance, because I can't come out of pocket on that kind of $$$ right now. So I'm just going to have to live with it for a few more days. :/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Thanks, but it's going to have to wait. 0.0 @ the price of a root canal! I had to go & get dental insurance, because I can't come out of pocket on that kind of $$$ right now. So I'm just going to have to live with it for a few more days. :/


I know what you mean about the pricing, since I do not have insurance. I don't want to fund the majority of a tropical vacation just getting my teeth cleaned... Yours _would_ cover the entire trip, I'm sure Sorry to hear that you have to contend with it longer.

I feel like I owe everyone a pizza party Thanks for putting up with the banter


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I know what you mean about the pricing, since I do not have insurance. I don't want to fund the majority of a tropical vacation just getting my teeth cleaned... Yours _would_ cover the entire trip, I'm sure Sorry to hear that you have to contend with it longer.
> 
> I feel like I owe everyone a pizza party Thanks for putting up with the banter


If you owe them a pizza party, then I must owe something on the order of magnitude of an ATV.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Garth: the banter's half the fun! You bring the pizza and I'll bring the beer and wings!

RHC: Hang in there. And if you're ordering ATVs I've always wanted to try the Can-Am Outlander ...... Just saying......


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

halloweeny78 said:


> RHC: Hang in there. And if you're ordering ATVs I've always wanted to try the Can-Am Outlander ...... Just saying......



Thanks, I'm good. I'm that guy that once worked a full day on a broken ankle, before going to the doc. I got this  Btw, I was thinking bored & stroked Banshee's, to about 500cc's


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Thanks, I'm good. I'm that guy that once worked a full day on a broken ankle, before going to the doc. I got this  Btw, I was thinking bored & stroked Banshee's, to about 500cc's


I hear ya! I once put in a 12 hour day (on my feet the whole time, inc. heavy lifting) immediately after having foot surgery. Both my foot and my shoe were not pretty sights by the end of the day! 

500 cc's?!? We've got to race! Just let me grab my sewing machine ......


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> If you owe them a pizza party, then I must owe something on the order of magnitude of an ATV.


Make mine black, please



halloweeny78 said:


> Garth: the banter's half the fun! You bring the pizza and I'll bring the beer and wings!


Glad you feel that way, halloweeny78 Sounds like a plan. We don't have to wear jerseys, though, do we? If so, I suppose that I could always get a silhouette of the Jersey Devil put on something in time...

As for injuries, I just can't compete; I have some scars, but I have never actually broken anything (surprisingly). It is with a heavy heart that I have decided to bow out of that competition


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Thanks, I'm good. I'm that guy that once worked a full day on a broken ankle, before going to the doc. I got this  Btw, I was thinking bored & stroked Banshee's, to about 500cc's


Oh jeez.... now I'm gonna have to break out the pics of my Banshee days.

LONG LIVE THE KING OF ALL TWO STROKES!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> LONG LIVE THE KING OF ALL TWO STROKES!!!!


For quads, indeed it was! So much so that they stopped selling the Banshee to make the Raptor look better.  For bikes, it was eclipsed by this monster even accounting for several custom big bore N20 fed banshees. 











The terrifying Yamaha TZ-500 (J version pictured, w/ the famed reverse cylinders), a 500cc 2-stroke GP bike (I had a 92' TZ-250 way back when, and trust me when I say that even they are scary fast). The Banshee was a seriously de-tuned version of the TZ-350 motors, and in stock trim, the banshee 350cc made a little less power than the TZ-250. Albeit, that's the difference between consumer, and full on race. Reliability vs. only enough reliability to finish the race 

Practically speaking, it takes a little over a 1-liter 4-stroke to hang w/ the stock TZ-250 in acceleration. The flip side of that coin, is handling & braking performance. A subject where that 1 L. (and anything larger) falls way short of the mark >:^D 

I'd better pull up short on this, otherwise we'll rip the thread way off topic.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm chiming in a little late here, but I just wanted to add to the love fest.  This is definitely the best forum I've ever been on!

Also, I wanted to thank Raven for the cat link, it was hilarious! By the time I made it to, "horrific kissy death beast," I had tears streaming down my face.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> I'm chiming in a little late here, but I just wanted to add to the love fest.  This is definitely the best forum I've ever been on!
> 
> Also, I wanted to thank Raven for the cat link, it was hilarious! By the time I made it to, "horrific kissy death beast," I had tears streaming down my face.



Here, here! You're very welcome! That is one of the funniest threads I have ever come across, and I'm glad everyone enjoyed it as immensely as I did!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, you've got to be amused by all of those that completely missed the tongue-in-cheek aspect of the entire post. You'd probably be entertained by what one of my cat's pirate name would be, "Old Crusty Buns."


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> Yep, you've got to be amused by all of those that completely missed the tongue-in-cheek aspect of the entire post. You'd probably be entertained by what one of my cat's pirate name would be, "Old Crusty Buns."


I don't think that an explanation is even needed for that one... Just promise to keep that cat away from the dinner table, okay?

Speaking of the 'love fest', I really _could_ use a hug This is the main place that helps me to maintain what sanity I still have left, so thank you


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Speaking of the 'love fest', I _really_ could use a hug This is the main place that helps me to maintain what sanity I still have left, so thank you


I hear ya! When the world gets nuts(=always!) it's nice to have people to talk to that share a particular brand of insanity! Is it bad that we feel better by talking to others about the best way to hang a body, or how to construct a guillotine? Nah. Now where'd I put that chainsaw .....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> Yep, you've got to be amused by all of those that completely missed the tongue-in-cheek aspect of the entire post. You'd probably be entertained by what one of my cat's pirate name would be, "Old Crusty Buns."


Lol! Nice one! I've got this gangster-esque, huge orange tabby/Persian whose name is George. A.k.a.- Georgi Gambino, of the Gambino Crime Syndicate. It's a good thing he's neutered, or he'd probably be bringing dead raccoon's/opossum's/fox's home, instead of just beating them up. 




Garthgoyle said:


> Speaking of the 'love fest', I really _could_ use a hug This is the main place that helps me to maintain what sanity I still have left, so thank you


You got it man  *hugs* 




halloweeny78 said:


> I hear ya! When the world gets nuts(=always!) it's nice to have people to talk to that share a particular brand of insanity! Is it bad that we feel better by talking to others about the best way to hang a body, or how to construct a guillotine? Nah. Now where'd I put that chainsaw .....




I prefer to think of this brand as sanity, and the other part of the world as the "off" side. Or at the very least, I believe if more people spent time helping each other & having fun...the world would be a better place. (to quote my man, Bob Marley)


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Injuries, eh? I broke my leg when I was two and continued walking around on it. My mom knew something was wrong with me because I cried. She'd dropped me down the front steps, not on purpose as far as I know (unless she's one of those lunatics that think redhead girls are either daughters of the Devil, or evil witches, but I don't think she's that kind of lunatic).

Hold onto that sanity, Garth, it's what separates us from those people featured on the link from the Walmart thread. I'd stand in line with the many other HF friends you have here to give you a hug


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

garth needs a hug. HUG


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Nice one! I've got this gangster-esque, huge orange tabby/Persian whose name is George. A.k.a.- Georgi Gambino, of the Gambino Crime Syndicate. It's a good thing he's neutered, or he'd probably be bringing dead raccoon's/opossum's/fox's home, instead of just beating them up.
> 
> You got it man *hugs*
> 
> I prefer to think of this brand as sanity, and the other part of the world as the "off" side. Or at the very least, I believe if more people spent time helping each other & having fun...the world would be a better place. (to quote my man, Bob Marley)


That's funny. Smarter than my relatives' dog that decided to go after a skunk...

Thank you, RHC

Agreed



Dark Passenger said:


> Hold onto that sanity, Garth, it's what separates us from those people featured on the link from the Walmart thread. I'd stand in line with the many other HF friends you have here to give you a hug


I am doing my darnedest to (and I'm going to make even more effort after _that_ revelation *shudders*) Thank you, Dark Passenger



hallorenescene said:


> garth needs a hug. HUG


Garth would probably do better with a smack upside the head Thanks, hallo


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I prefer to think of this brand as sanity, and the other part of the world as the "off" side. Or at the very least, I believe if more people spent time helping each other & having fun...the world would be a better place. (to quote my man, Bob Marley)


Agreed. 
However, I don't think I've ever been accused of being truly sane.  Just doesn't sound like as much fun! If the definition of sanity is equivalent to the norm, it must be remembered that the "norm" usually refers to the average, which really often comes down to the lowest common denominator, and that, more than anything I've seen, is truly scary!

Garth: To quote a great man in suspenders: "Remember, we're all pulling for you; we're all in this together. Keep your stick on the ice!"


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

"If the woman don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy!"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloweeny78 said:


> Garth: To quote a great man in suspenders: "Remember, we're all pulling for you; we're all in this together. Keep your stick on the ice!"


Thanks, halloweeny78



GhostTown said:


> "If the woman don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy!"


What if one doesn't fit into either category?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazon sends me email about items they recommend for me, and the most recent one was for horror movies. Here's what it said (read):

Customers who have shown an interest in horror on DVD or Blu-ray might be interested to know that they can save on these select horror favorites just in time for Halloween.

Either Amazon is also into celebrating Halloween super early, or they're going to great lengths to impress me so I'll renew my prime membership.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Gotta love Amazon!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

chinclub said:


> Gotta love Amazon!


I certainly do! Not sure about my wallet, or my groaning bookshelves for that matter, but what the heck!


----------

